

New malware turns your computer into a cellular antenna - r721
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2965912/security/new-malware-turns-your-computer-into-a-cellular-antenna.html

======
tired_man
I'm not seeing the issue. Sorry. I've worked in a number of air-gapped work
spaces and each one was also a Faraday cage.

When there are "N" viable attack vectors, you'd better defend against all "N"
of them.

Two very simple steps to prevent immense grief are ZERO consumer electronics
and ZERO inbound media that has not been thoroughly vetted on an external
system (i.e., outside the protected work area).

You can let the engineers do and use whatever they want whenever they want to,
but plan for a disaster. Don't trust the engineers (nothing personal). In my
experience, they seem to lack the right degree of paranoia about practical
security.

